# Hello all im new and could desparately use your help



## imcold (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello everyone.

Im female in my late 30's. I've not felt well in about 2 years. I have been fatigued like the kind when your pregnant, you know that exhausted feeling, no not pregnant LOL. I am cold most of the time and get blue feet. Not the auto-immune raynauds thing but a circulatory thing. Feet turn purple and dusky blue when cold or sitting then get color when move around. I had been shedding hair for about 3 years on and off but it never effected my scalp and to be honest I did not worry about it. About 2 years ago I started to have extremely painful scalp which burned and stung and heavily lost about 40% of my scalp hair pretty quick. Its been steady and gradual loss since then not improving. I got on the birth control pill thinking it was hormones and the pain worsened, spread to the back of the scalp making it pink and sore. At this point 7 months on yasmin the birth control pill brows and lashes began to shed out diffuse. So I stopped the pill and have been off it for almost one year. Went to the Cleveland Clinic to have a biopsy done and it showed no real problems. My symptoms are:

Fatigue
Dizziness
Low blood pressure
Heavy hair loss and thinning
Brow/lash and body hair thinning (no bald spots) no areata
muscle twitches
body aches
daily headaches
oily skin
belly fat out of nowhere
high morning cortisol (no cushings) rule that out
lumpy fingernails and horizontal lines
lip rash
anxiety
can't get warm - have to soak in a hot tub to get my body temps up
Morning body temps about 97.8

These are just to name a few. My derm felt it systemic. I have had every blood test under the sun including lupus and thyroid antibodies and TSH. So far all normal.

I have one doctor who said this screams thyroid and wants me to go on armour. I would love your thoughts. I know my adrenals are wiped out due to stress and chronic pain. I really need some help. I've tried EVERYTHING including the Candida diet, no sugars, carbs, taking multi vitamins and minerals, iron -but despite my efforts I still have heavy hair shedding and thinning, scalp pain and fatigue with the above.

Anyone else in this boat??


----------



## tiggerg65 (Apr 16, 2007)

hello i have been fighting with a underactive thyroid for yrs now i also have almost all of your symtoms. linda


----------



## bella77 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello I am new but can answer your question I went through the exact same things no kidding the exact!!! and I also even blew up in the stomach area also, I got tested also for cushing disease, cortisol level was in normal range as was my tsh t3 t4 I have even had a MRI done of my body at the Mayo clinic in rochester, MN still nothing, but what the problem was I had a enlarged thyroid, I was hyperthyroid back in 2005 that I did not know until I accessed my own medical records which I strongly advise everyone to do, so by the time I found out in March 2007 my tsh numbers changed you see the problem was not only was I at one time hyperthyroid my body was also hypothyroid so that is where the belly fat came in just the slight change in a tsh number can trick the pitiuary gland to thinking your body is something else so for instance if u have a number of 1.0 for years and all of a sudden your number changes to a 0.7 even though u r considered in normal range your pitiuary gland will think otherwise it will start producing thyroxine so the problem with me was I had an enlarged thyroid that became toxic that the ultrasound all 8 of them over 2 years did'nt even pick up the correct size and the crazy thing they were done at different hospitols and clinics I now have had my whole thyroid removed I am still struggling though, don't get me wrong I'm not where I want to b yet after all what my body has been through these last years has been hell I have alot of damange to un-do, so the best advice I can give u is to get a ultra-sound and if u have to over & over again. have your whole thyroid done, and keep trying different drs until one of them gets it right...bella77


----------



## jess12808 (Jan 14, 2008)

I suppose it wouldnt hurt to repeat a full thyroid panel just to be sure and also get a scan just to take a look. Its something to talk about with your doctor. I dont think it would hurt to bring it up and see what the doctor thinks. 
If you arent satisfied with your docs advice, you can always get a second opinion. I went through 8 docs before I got with the one I have today which takes really good care of me. 
You should be comfortable with your docs advice. If you arent then go out and do some research and see what other docs have to offer you.
I suffer from pretty much all of those symptoms. Mine got better as my care got better. There is hope to get better, you just have to be diligent. ((hug))
Wish you the best and keep us updated on your progress...


----------

